
Apple store in Germany defaced with huge Windows logo | Technically Incorrect - agnesberthelot
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20069023-71/apple-store-in-germany-defaced-with-huge-windows-logo/
======
anand21
really M$!!! It would have make sense if they painted TUX though.

